# Cable Ethernet de la Livebox



## baby (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma question est un peu "bête" mais je ne trouve nulle part la réponse (lu tous les messages ainsi que ceux de l'assistance livebox!)

Voilà j'ai une livebox connectée en Wifi à mon Powerbook. Je voudrais mettre celui-ci en réseau avec mon vieil iMac Turquoise. Pour le réseau j'ai trouvé les infos mais on me dit d'utiliser un cable Ethernet RJ45.

Je voudrais donc savoir si le cable Ethernet (rouge) livré avec la Livebox pour une liaison filaire est un cable de type RJ45 ou si je dois en acheter un autre pour relier mes ordis. 
Les mentions sur le cable ne mentionnent pas le type et "Made en China"!

Merci pour l'information.
Excellente journée à vous tous.


----------



## pimousse42 (18 Mars 2009)

Le câble rouge fourni dans la livebox est un cable éthernet à la norme RJ45.
donc oui tu peu utiliser celui-ci pour le relier à la livebox.
J'imagine qu'il est sous ma os9 ? via le cable il seront en réseau. Mais pour partager des fichiers entre les deux, ça marche pas très bien.


----------



## demougin (18 Mars 2009)

pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas?
faire une recherche avec "partage de fichiers" par exemple


----------



## macaccro (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Il faudra tout vérifier si le cable réseau en question est un cable droit 






ou un cable croisé 





Les anciens modèles ne gèrent pas tous les cables croisés.

Cela dit on trouve plus souvent des cables droits que croisés


----------



## hemelune (18 Mars 2009)

baby a dit:


> Voilà j'ai une livebox connectée en Wifi à mon Powerbook. Je voudrais mettre celui-ci en réseau avec mon vieil iMac Turquoise. Pour le réseau j'ai trouvé les infos mais on me dit d'utiliser un cable Ethernet RJ45..




Salut, quel est l'os de l'imac turquoise ?
Si os x ce sera simple.
Si os 9 ce sera un peut plus compliqué.

sinon il te suffit de brancher ton imac turquoise à la livebox avec le câble rj45 et d'activer le partage de fichiers dans l'imac.


----------



## baby (18 Mars 2009)

Merci à tous,

l'iMac turquoise est sous Panther et le PowerBook sous Tiger.
le cable est bien un cable droit.

J'avais une première fois branché l'iMac à la Livebox pour essayer de faire le réseau mais seul l'internet fonctionnait.
J'ai lu dans l'assistance livebox et les divers forums qu'il faut aussi paramétrer la livebox en routeur et attribuer les IP différentes pour que le réseau fonctionne et que les 2 Macs puissent échanger leurs fichiers.

Suis-je dans l'erreur ou ai-je bien compris ?

Encore merci à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2009)

un detail
si  des vieux mac necessitent un type de cable ( droit)
ca fait assez longtemps que les macs sont équipés de " prises intelligentes" qui passent outre ( croisé-droit)  croisent -décroisent selon les cas


----------



## macaccro (24 Mars 2009)

baby a dit:


> J'ai lu dans l'assistance livebox et les divers forums qu'il faut aussi paramétrer la livebox en routeur et attribuer les IP différentes pour que le réseau fonctionne et que les 2 Macs puissent échanger leurs fichiers.
> 
> Suis-je dans l'erreur ou ai-je bien compris ?



Oui il faut activer la fonction routeur ainsi chaque mac aura une adresse du style 192.168.0.x

Il faudra activer le partage de fichiers sur chacune des machines dans les préférences système


----------

